
I Just Want a Smart TV, not a Dumb Analysis - expathos
http://www.appmarket.tv/opinion/940-i-just-want-a-smart-tv-not-a-dumb-analysis.html
======
kleinsch
Aside from some delusional PMs at TV manufacturers, I don't think too many
people think connected TVs are the future. More likely, it's features they can
add cheaply to existing products to add more showroom bullet points.

~~~
expathos
Well, the point is - they are going to make TVs smart whether you like it or
not.

The numbers and market research speak for themselves. You won't be able to
even buy a TV that is not smart in five years. That's a fact. The TV
manufacturers are saying it themselves. They are not stupid. They know they
are going to be content power brokers in the future.

And with open SDKs and APIs, they are going to democratize the content
industry and allow many more people to reach consumers directly outside the
traditional value chain. It's inevitable.

------
mooism2
Surely there's room in the market for both? For TVs with apps, a DVD player, a
Wii and a Tivo built in, and also for TVs that don't even come with a tuner?

~~~
expathos
The numbers and market research speak for themselves. You won't be able to
even buy a TV that is not smart in five years. That's a fact. The TV
manufacturers are saying it themselves. They are not stupid. They know they
are going to be content power brokers in the future.

They are going to democratize the content industry and allow many more people
to reach consumers directly outside the traditional value chain. They are
already building remotes with a Netflix button. They don't only control the
screen.

~~~
mooism2
Are these the same TV manufacturers who thought 3D TV was going to be a big
hit?

How much more expensive than dumb TVs will smart TVs be?

